# Need a printer with low minimums who will print on customer supplied garments - NJ



## ErictheWanderer84 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi, NJ here. I'm a flea market/online vendor who also sells vintage clothing. I have 50 vintage t-shirts in stock I would like have printed. My designs resemble the art style on the shirt below but even more colorful, and I would need them printed on both sides. I have a DTG order in progress for my design but I still want to have a run screen printed. I can provide extra blanks to replace any spoilage, which I would like to have also.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

do you have a heatpress?

if not, think about purchasing one and doing plastisol transfers in-house

calculate the total costs for each method per tee (incl. drive/shipping/time/etc.)
check 613 originals or versatranz (both have members here you can pm for questions 613OrinalsRick and danversatrans)

hopefully someone from joisy will pm you or reply here for a screenprint setup


----------



## ErictheWanderer84 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks man, but this has to be screen printed, even if I have to become a printer and do it myself. >_<


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if nobody shows up, try this, or these cats in warminster, pa


----------



## ErictheWanderer84 (Apr 3, 2021)

Really appreciate those leads, thank you!


----------

